# EBS tracker redress scheme – Which customers are affected?



## murphy365 (18 Aug 2016)

I would appreciate any help regarding the current tracker mortgage redress schemes, as I am unsure if our circumstances are included in the scheme.  I have included some background below:


We took out a tracker mortgage in 2005 with the EBS (ECB + 1.25%). In 2006 we fixed for three years, and reverted to a standard variable rate in 2009, without being offered the option of reverting to a tracker mortgage.  We subsequently sold our house in 2012.  In 2012 we paid off the balance of our mortgage with the EBS.


I called the EBS helpline, however they were reluctant to give out specific information over the phone on whether our case would be included.


Any help/advice would be appreciated regarding inclusion in the current tracker redress schemes.


----------



## gipimann (21 Aug 2016)

Very interesting, thanks for the information folks.  I took out a variable rate loan with EBS in 2005 - don't recall any mention of a tracker.  Is the redress only for people who went fixed and weren't offered a tracker at the end of the term, or people who got into arrears and should have been offered a tracker as an option?


----------



## Sunshine2015 (21 Aug 2016)

Strange thing is my mortgage was called a commercial loan with discount rate of .20% below the base rate - would anyone know what this means? Was this a tracker mortgage?


----------



## Aidanindublin (29 Aug 2016)

Hi I can confirm that EBS are not returning trackers to customers who fixed. I received a letter last week from EBS saying I was not entitled to go back to a tracker as part of the central bank review.

I had rung EBS up the week before to as k was I part of the central bank review. The person on the telephone said I wasn't I would have to make a complaint by order for them to review it! Anyway I made the complaint and received the letter back.


 I fixed for five years in 07 and had previously had a complaint rejected by the ombudsman.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Aug 2016)

Aidanindublin said:


> I can confirm that EBS are not returning trackers to customers who fixed.



You can't make such a general comment from just one case. 

Fixing the mortgage rate does not entitle someone to a tracker. 

You would need to give more details as to why you thought you were entitled to a tracker and more details on the FSO's decision. 

You should be able to appeal their decision not to review you to the FSO who might look at it again. 

Brendan


----------



## Aidanindublin (30 Aug 2016)

Brendan Burgess said:


> You can't make such a general comment from just one case.
> 
> Fixing the mortgage rate does not entitle someone to a tracker.
> 
> ...




Sorry maybe I wasn't clear enough I did have a tracker originally, fixed for five years and then was put on a variable rate after those five years.

The FSO rejected my appeal as in the original loan document we signed it said you could only move off a tracker once 

EBS have investigated my loan as part of the central bank review and rejected it again citing the original loan document. 

I presume anyone who took a tracker with EBS had the same original loan document?


----------



## Annamo (30 Aug 2016)

We are in the same position. Our original loan offer did say you could only move from a tracker once. However the fixed rate conversion form did not state this, it's wording was that we would return to the "applicable variable rate then prevailing" . Also went to the FSO who ruled against us due to the original loan document. Contacted EBS who said all tracker loans were being looked at as part of the review .


----------



## mister32 (30 Aug 2016)

Aidanindublin said:


> Sorry maybe I wasn't clear enough I did have a tracker originally, fixed for five years and then was put on a variable rate after those five years.
> 
> The FSO rejected my appeal as in the original loan document we signed it said you could only move off a tracker once
> 
> ...


You can only move off a tracker once?
Never heard of that one
How many times did you move off tracker?


----------



## Gerry Canning (31 Aug 2016)

The EBS (review) has more than consumer trackers in it.
Some commercial Buy to Let customers have been told their accounts are being checked by Nov 16.It appears some of them were simply overcharged .

Suggest do a subject access request  for all your info ,ie send in request with e6.35 , they have to come back to you, the response should  will include rates + contract , you can then  slowly and clinically peruse what comes back and if you feel something is missing (quite likely) you can ask for it..


----------



## Sunshine2015 (1 Sep 2016)

Checked the wording on my commercial buy to let which I took out in 2006 small print states it was a tracker by 1.50%


----------



## Dash1973 (23 Oct 2017)

gipimann said:


> Very interesting, thanks for the information folks.  I took out a variable rate loan with EBS in 2005 - don't recall any mention of a tracker.  Is the redress only for people who went fixed and weren't offered a tracker at the end of the term, or people who got into arrears and should have been offered a tracker as an option?


----------



## Dash1973 (23 Oct 2017)

Hi gipimann
I am same as you. Did you seek further clarification on your position. Any way of tracing all correspondence from EBS at the time.? Any information would be hugely appreciated


----------

